# Is My Newly Adopted P A Caribe?



## Jen75 (Sep 9, 2011)

Hello Genius Piranha Friends!

Please help me identify my newly adopted fish. My brother purchased it as a wild Caribe approx 3 years ago. It does not have the black spot behind the gills and is about 6" long.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

I think its a red belly


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I retort after looking at the picture on my computer and not my phone. It's a Caribe.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Sure does have white eyes for a rbp. Gotta be 1/2 breed. Lol.


----------



## Jen75 (Sep 9, 2011)

BRUNER247 said:


> Sure does have white eyes for a rbp. Gotta be 1/2 breed. Lol.


Is that possible?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Jen75 said:


> Sure does have white eyes for a rbp. Gotta be 1/2 breed. Lol.


Is that possible?
[/quote]
No. Bruner is a comedian.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

How can you say its not possible?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Cariba.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

If I had to choose I'd say cariba also because the eyes are white. Although its definitely small for a 3year old cariba & is average(imo) for rbp. Still lean to cariba though. The blk spot fades with age on many cariba Jen.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

BRUNER247 said:


> How can you say its not possible?


Quite simple. Anything you can't explain is either a hybrid or 1/2 breed.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Yep whatever Frank. I can prove its a hybrid just like you can prove its not. Only difference is I'm not closed minded enough to flat out say its not or not possible.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Jen75 said:


> Yep whatever Frank. I can prove its a hybrid just like you can prove its not. Only difference is I'm not closed minded enough to flat out say its not or not possible.


Open minded in your case means empty space


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

P.Natt. IMO


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm using my phone, but in the middle picture it almost looks as if there is a veeeery faded humeral spot. It really just looks like an out line b Might just be my phone idk. Clears eyes. Caribe.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

cduuuub said:


> I'm using my phone, but in the middle picture it almost looks as if there is a veeeery faded humeral spot. It really just looks like an out line b Might just be my phone idk. Clears eyes. Caribe.


Many rbp have a faint humeral spot also. I have couple in my tank right now that have a darker spot than this cariba.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

hastatus said:


> Yep whatever Frank. I can prove its a hybrid just like you can prove its not. Only difference is I'm not closed minded enough to flat out say its not or not possible.


Open minded in your case means empty space








[/quote]
Better check that oxygen tank Frank I think your aid has the pressure too high its blowing the dust around in your big head & clouding your judgement.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

GERYI GERYI GERYI GERYI

Can't you two girls just kiss and make up?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

P.cariba.
Colour and humeral spot are depending on several factors. The spot fades during maturing, and stress causes the colors to get pale.

@ Bruner : half-breed means offspring of a Native American and a European parent. There's your proof that this is not the case.
Unless you referred to the meaning given to it in a Harry Potter movie, where the term was used for a mixture of a human being and a magical being.
Open-minded or not, I don't think that's the case either.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

99.9% sure its a Cariba!...The coloring of his anal fin and predominantly clear eyes are almost give aways...they do lose their black humeral spot as they older and larger.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

BRUNER247 said:


> GERYI GERYI GERYI GERYI
> 
> Can't you two girls just kiss and make up?


Bruner is not sexually dimorphic.

Bruner's problem is someone knowing more than he does.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Its okay Frank. We all know I know everything about anything.

/beats everyone.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Its okay Frank. We all know I know everything about anything.
> 
> /beats everyone.


I know you are far more intelligent than some.


----------



## Jen75 (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh dear! You guys are definitely entertaining!! Thanks for the tips. I'm going with Caribe for now also








Now, Please help! I think Handsome Rob has an owwie. And I think it is HITH. Please keep in mind I just adopted this fish from my brother and and attempting to give him a better life. (the fish- not my brother







)
I started a discussion in the Disease/Illness forum called "Crap! does my Caribe have HITH?" (I think that's what I called it anyway) Please help if you can. I am having my water tested on my lunch break and will update you with the results. 
Hastatus: Handsome Rob's former living arrangements were in a dim basement corner, fed goldfish and an occasional chunk of raw chicken, and no consistent water changes I assume. Poor little guy! I will give him a happy life! Hoping I can fix his illness.

Very bad photo from camera phone attached to my first post above: side view of fish looking to the left- white circle-spot above eye on forehead area is actually a hole! Damn! Approx the size of the tip of a Q-Tip.


----------



## Jhowell (Jul 5, 2009)

caribe look at the black spot in the second picture..


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Jen75 said:


> Oh dear! You guys are definitely entertaining!! Thanks for the tips. I'm going with Caribe for now also
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That explains the off color. Keeping a fish in dim light for many months can have adverse effect on coloration. Seen some P. nattereri that were completely washed off color except some pale yellow on the gills. Add poor diet and lack of light, explains why fish did not grow.

Certainly kills Bruner's scifi ideas.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

100% pygo caribe

congrats !


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Your hilarious Frank. I thought cariba from the get go. But what do I know I'm just a wanna-be hobbiest


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

BRUNER247 said:


> Your hilarious Frank. I thought cariba from the get go. *But what do I know* I'm just a wanna-be hobbiest


Exactly my point.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

The original ID question got answered. Further replies, though amusing, don't seem to be offering new views or opinions ontopic, so I'd say it's time to close it.

@Jen75: if you have any other questions, feel free to open another topic, but this one seems to be derailed


----------

